# how to "turn off frames?"



## melias (Dec 13, 2000)

i want to put a "turn off frames" option on my frame (like 'about.com' has). is there a generic code that will do that? i notice that sometimes clicking on it will send me back to a previous page. thanks.
~melias


----------



## downwitchyobadself (Oct 13, 2000)

...as I understand it, you have to build two different sets of pages, since a "framed" page is really several pages displaying at once. Or I guess you could just hyperlink to a simple-view version of your principal page.

If you do HTML, you might hit "View > Source" in your browser when looking at the two versions of a single page to see.


----------



## melias (Dec 13, 2000)

thanks, down,
i have tried to look at the source of about.com's frame, but there's so much stuff there i can't tell which is for that particular option. 
i'm thinking that a person might follow links away from my site but still be in my frames and want out. i did write a "no frames" version of my main pages, but that wouldn't help someone who was out of my site altogether. maybe they'll just have to know how to "open frame in new window" themselves.
~melias


----------



## kknla (Jan 19, 2001)

If you dont want the frames to show up, you have to create 2 separate pages. You could set your main page to be nothing more then 2 links. One if the user wants frames, and one if the user does not.

If you would like the browser to open a new window when you click on a link, you could do this.


```
< a href="http://www.about.com" target="_blank">Goto about.com </a>
```
and it would be like this:
Goto about.com


----------



## melias (Dec 13, 2000)

okay, thanks, kknla--
i was hoping for an easy fix! but i guess i can make more "open in new window" links for the pages outside my site.
~melias


----------



## ClassyLinks (Aug 12, 2001)

specifying the target as "Parent" should work without opening a new window.


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

Have a look at

http://grizzlyweb.com/webmaster/javascripts/framesbuster.asp

It this answers your question


----------

